# Shotgun mythbusting - chapter two - video



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a lot of interesting feedback when I posted my first video on shotgun mythbusting; namely, busting the myth that you do not have to aim a shotgun but can simply point it from your hip and be assured of accurate shot placement, in a self-defense situation, using 00 Buck.

Based on comments received, I shot a "Chapter Two" showing an example of hip shooting and aimed shooting, using 00 Buck.

In a self-defense situation, when you are using 00 Buck, inside your home, where you do NOT want stray pellets penetrating into other rooms, or even other houses, you must aim your shotgun, that is, shoulder it and sight it, not simply rely on point-shooting from your hip.

So, here you go. As far as I'm concerned the myth is busted.

*What do you think? Take a look and let me know.*

"You Don't Have to Aim a Shotgun"


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done. My problem with a shotgun is that it's long and awkward in a potentially very bad situation with low light and most likely coming out of a sound sleep. The big BUT is, if that is your favorite weapon and the one that you use a lot (skeet or trap shooting, hunting etc) then it really should be your go to gun, for me, I find the handgun much better, it's the one that I train with. Back to the topic, you really do have to aim (point in) a shotgun, at close range the spread is minimal.


----------

